# Fish tank cabinet help



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Well today my elderly neighbor asked if i would like to take on her jewel rio 125 tropical tank as she can no longer give it the attention it needs. I have been maintaining it myself for the last six months s I just need to move it into mine. Of course i said yes but thinking about it the tank wasnt purchased with stand.

I have had a look online and was surprised just how much the stands cost brand new! Is there anywhere that does them cheaper or can I build one. I am moving it Friday so have tomorrow to sort something. The tank will eventually house our marines and we will most likely get the proper cabinet but for the moment I need a quick fix. 

Any advice? Thanks

sorry that this is similar to a thread just posted :blush:


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

If you're confident in your woodwork skills you could build something. Just remember it has to be perfectly level and able the take around 150kg!! If not there are generic stands you can buy, not neccessarily a jewel one. The rios have a floated base so you don't need an exact match and polystyrene underneath, just something it'll fit on.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Won't cost a lot to knock one together yourself.

Some of these CLS Timber (L)2400 x (W)63 x (T)38mm, 5022652650216 and get them cut to size. 

You can knock a frame up like 









in no time - under two hours. whack a piece of wood and polystyrene sheet on the top and off you go.

destructions --> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/812927-tank-stand.html


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Meko said:


> Won't cost a lot to knock one together yourself.
> 
> Some of these CLS Timber (L)2400 x (W)63 x (T)38mm, 5022652650216 and get them cut to size.
> 
> ...


It depends what generation 125 it is, the new ones (and I think the old-ish ones) now come with (and came with) a safely message warning not to use polystyrene underneath. We've had a couple of customers come back having put polystyrene under the old-type Rios without reading the booklet with a cracked tank. Just be careful!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If you want something fast then breeze blocks stacked on their side and a thick board across them. I've used this method on 2 big tanks.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I found this which is 1 cm off the length of the tank for a good price but reading the description it says to put no more than 20kg on it and I know the tank will weigh a lot lot more! Without seeing it in the flesh I cant see how sturdy it is but what do you guys think?

Verona Cupboard - Black. from Homebase.co.uk


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Bradley said:


> I found this which is 1 cm off the length of the tank for a good price but reading the description it says to put no more than 20kg on it and I know the tank will weigh a lot lot more! Without seeing it in the flesh I cant see how sturdy it is but what do you guys think?
> 
> Verona Cupboard - Black. from Homebase.co.uk


We had one of those, absolute rubbish. Definitely will not take the weight. Ours fell apart with nothing on it, just general use.


----------

